
In a Major Departure, Google Shows Banner Ads in Search Results - petercooper
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/23/in-a-major-departure-google-shows-banner-ads-in-search-results/
======
yogo
> _But banner advertising is one area that Google had vowed never to
> experiment with._

Marisa M wrote the blog post in 05 and she's no longer there (if that was the
obstacle). It's time to make more money on the results page.

